# Oil Leaking From Front Right Side Of Engine



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

That's to oil line for the turbo......but keep in mind the oil filter cap is just above it.

I suggest a good clean up to be certain of the leak point.

Rob


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Looks like your cam cover is leaking too.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

check your oil filter cap, and your oil pressure sending unit ( it screwed into the block just below the oil oil feed )


----------

